# Fungus or Heat Stress



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Is this a fungus or heat stress issue ?
I appreciate your feedback and recommendations !!!
I have already down Scott's Disease Ex in August and this month put down Bayer fungicide app.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm not expert but i would check mower blade and sharp it...
what i see some part mowed some even not touched...


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

friscolawner said:


> I'm not expert but i would check mower blade and sharp it...
> what i see some part mowed some even not touched...


That's actually what I thought as well. The white haze on top of the grass blades looks like what happens when you cut with a dull blade. It looks like the grass is being torn instead of cut.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

Without seeing close ups of the leaf, I would say scalp and dull blade. I just scalped my zoysia from 7/8" down to 1/4" and it looks exactly like your yard. I'm on monthly fungicide prevention.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

I never used fungicide, during the last 1 and half year. May be due to humic acid, but i use it almsot each mount at last 3-4 oz for 1000sqf. Even i was going to ask to BermudaBoy, in last few day have you applied ? because there is a layer on picture like humic used but not enough watered 

Have a Blessed Sunday


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Just looks like spots of the crown showing to me. You'll get that deeper into the season and need to do a scalp to reset.

If it's already late in the season, then just increase your HOC so you're not cutting off the green growth completely in spots.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

neither--dull blades and too lush. It needs thinned out. I believe dethatching or aerating extensively once a year is critical for bermuda--just as important as fertilizer in my opinion. This year I did both.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

I truly appreciate the members advice on my post. I ordered new blades and went to the lowest setting on the Honda mower Sep 13 and bagged all the clippings.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Threw down some Carbon X and some FEature 6-0-0 (my4sons backpack sprayer is really legit) and watered it in really good over the past few weeks.... below are the results. The advice from this forum is phenomenal and just want to say THANK YOU guys and gals 😁


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Looks great. What's your HOC?


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

height of cut now up one notch from the lowest setting.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I think this is the fastest turnaround from standard lawn to awesome lawn I've ever seen on this forum. Awesome job!


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

Makes me want to sit a lawn chair in the middle of it and drink a cold one!


----------



## Thrownerdown (Sep 12, 2019)

brianuab said:


> Threw down some Carbon X and some FEature 6-0-0 (my4sons backpack sprayer is really legit) and watered it in really good over the past few weeks.... below are the results. The advice from this forum is phenomenal and just want to say THANK YOU guys and gals 😁
> 
> I just applied Feature for the first time this morning. Should I water the grass or give the grass time to soaks it up before watering? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

@Thrownerdown I believe it needs to be absorbed by the leaf. I usually apply right at sunset and irrigate before sunrise. Gives it plenty of time to get into the plant. If it's not too hot where you are, I'd give it another hour or so before watering.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

@Thrownerdown I apply around sunset and let it soak in and then I water the next day before 10am. Exactly like @Sublime suggested. I applied some FEature yesterday evening and this morning in Buford GA we got some mild rain.


----------

